# High soil pH



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

Soil pH high... But already have high sulfur. Any suggestions to lower?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

ahhh yes, the classic north east Texas soil profile.

I've resorted to specifically using AMS (21-0-0) as my only source of nitrogen. Lowering our soil pH is an "ultra marathon".

If you're looking to expedite the results you can try using Citric Acid in combination with AMS. The citric acid should not be applied at more than .25lb/1ksqft or you'll risk burning the grass. Especially if you mix it with the AMS and spray simultaneously.

I believe "The Lawn Guardian" did a video of using this combination on his soil with results shown after half or a full season of this treatment. HEre's the video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKHmtT1_pyw

YMMV. Do some additional searching on the site for citric acid use for it's benefits/warnings.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

@williams6966 
Williams- I suffer from 7.9ph as well. Do you apply anything for micros?


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

Jbird95 said:


> @williams6966
> Williams- I suffer from 7.9ph as well. Do you apply anything for micros?


Not as of yet I don't.


----------

